# Recreational target shooting  [Merged]



## Gary D. in SK (9 Jun 2009)

Can anyone suggest who one would contact about the possibilities of attaining permission to bring (and arrange storage for) a non-restricted firearm to be used off base at a public range after the four week indoctrination period is over during weekends off base?  

Thirteen weeks away from the family with weekends off during the summer seems like an ideal time to do some target shooting.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2009)

Can't see you getting permission for that on BMQ.  :-\


----------



## Drag (9 Jun 2009)

Not going to happen in a training environment


----------



## MikeL (9 Jun 2009)

Yea; not gonna happen.

Also, don't expect to get all those weekends off either


----------



## Cadaren (10 Jun 2009)

This is one of the craziest questions I've seen on here.


----------



## chrisf (10 Jun 2009)

Nah, there's plenty plenty crazier.

The answer in this case is just no.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jun 2009)

Will unlock, as  	Cleared Hot stated he has pertinent information.

Please refrain from posting, unless you have a relevant answer, that is cleared by DS.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Cleared Hot (10 Jun 2009)

It may surprise some but recreational target shooting is highly supported by the CF and there is a reason that almost every Base has a gun/shooting club.  While I can not speak for BMQ specifically, I can say that on Phase and subsequent training I and others have brought both restricted and non-restricted firearms for use after hours.  Yes, I understand that on very basic courses you may not have any downtime but I am going to assume you get the odd weekend pass.

The first point is that under no circumstances will you be allowed to store (or bring) weapons or ammo in the shacks, that includes bringing it back to clean it after a day on the range.  The best way to do this with the least hassle is to store it at a friend's house in the local area.  If you don't know anyone in the area try asking around before you go as you may find "someone who knows someone".  The other thing we have done is to store them at the MP shack.  While they do not have to let you, I have always found they are willing assuming you have the proper paperwork and permits - especially if you have a membership to a gun club in advance.  Just call them, tell them you are coming on crse/TD with the dates and tell them you are a member of club x and want to store your rifle.  They will let you know the process.  In either case, make sure you have a confirmed arrangement in place before you leave for course.  The last thing you need is to be a problem child on day one especially with something as sensitive as firearms.  In reality, if you have alternate arrangements and you only access them on your free time, there is a very real posibility that your staff never even has to know that you have them in the local area.  Be responsible, legal, have a plan and bring your paperwork and you should be able to keep shooting.  It's just as much a sport as skating and I'll bet if you have a place to store them no one would question you bringing your skates.  Good luck.


----------



## Somethinginteresting (28 Aug 2017)

Hey there.
I had a question related to the shooting range once you are a regular force member living on base housing.
Are you allowed/welcome to shoot your c7/8 as much as you please on the range?  Does the army foot the ammo bill?  If not, can one do so if you bring your own ammo?
What about shooting your own rifles at the range, is this allowed?  (Lunch break, after hours?  Haha)
This would be a major perk   [
I'd appreciate some serious replies because I don't want this buried before I get an answer!
Thank you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Aug 2017)

Somethinginteresting said:
			
		

> Hey there.
> I had a question related to the shooting range once you are a regular force member living on base housing.
> Are you allowed/welcome to shoot your c7/8 as much as you please on the range?  Does the army foot the ammo bill?  If not, can one do so if you bring your own ammo?
> What about shooting your own rifles at the range, is this allowed?  (Lunch break, after hours?  Haha)
> ...



NO


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Aug 2017)

If you want more range time then your best bet is to join a private shooting club. You will not be able to use your service weapon, and you will be responsible for any costs you incur. You should NEVER be permitted to bring your own weapons or ammunition to a military shoot.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Aug 2017)

Some bases have shooting clubs that allow you to use the base ranges with personal weapons but they have ridiculous caliber restrictions on some (IE .50 calibers are allowed but .22's are not) and booked ranges on base have a tendency to get canceled for various reasons. It's very frustrating to plan your schedule around planned shoots to have them canceled, reasons not required.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (28 Aug 2017)

Somethinginteresting said:
			
		

> Hey there.
> I had a question related to the shooting range once you are a regular force member living on base housing.
> Are you allowed/welcome to shoot your c7/8 as much as you please on the range?  Does the army foot the ammo bill?  If not, can one do so if you bring your own ammo?
> What about shooting your own rifles at the range, is this allowed?  (Lunch break, after hours?  Haha)
> ...



Once you are through training and at your unit (whatever/wherever it is), you will conduct training on your issued weapon/weapons in accordance with your unit's readiness level and training plan. If you are a clerk at a static headquarters then you will probably fire your C7 once a year. If you are an infantryman in a unit going through high-readiness training then you will shoot a lot more. There is a plan you follow it.

You will be told then you are shooting, and yes, the only ammunition you will use is provided by the military. It is forbidden to bring your own weapons and ammo. In addition, access to your service weapons is tightly controlled.


----------



## jeffb (16 Jan 2018)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> You will be told then you are shooting, and yes, the only ammunition you will use is provided by the military. It is forbidden to bring your own weapons and ammo. In addition, access to your service weapons is tightly controlled.



Firing non-service weapons with non-service ammo is possible with the appropriate waivers. I have seen a few ranges (and run one) in which it happens. However, in the main you are correct.


----------

